# Oven wont light



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh dear - another day, another problem

Today's one is my oven - not lighting.

I've only ever lit it once an that was in October when I bought the mh.

Its not got an electronic ignition - you have to puc=sh the pilot light knob in and hold lighter underneath. dont think any gas is coming out - no smell etc.

The hob works fine - gas come out immediately and its a one piece cooker (pic attached)

Any suggestions of likely causes?

many thanks

David


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Is there a glass lid over the hob? On ours this has to be fully up or the gas will not flow - obviously if you are lightinng the hob it will be up, but if you try the overn without lifting the lid there is an interlink to stop the gas flowing (on ours).

If that is not the case then there should be a very small amount of gas coming through as you press the knob in, but if it has not been lit for some time there may be a delay before any gas actually gets there - and that could take a minute or two as the amount allowed out before the thermocouple operates is tiny - just enough for the pilot light....

That's a couple of suggestions, you have of course checked that the gas supply is good and that there is no tap in the pipework to turn off the supply to the oven   8O 

Dave


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

There is a knack which I dont have lol

Lyn easily lights it and I always struggle. You have to push the button in on the pilot setting use a long match or similar and hold it by the "igniter/flame failure device "whilst simultaneously keeping the button pressed in.

Once the pilot light is lit, you can turn up the knob, but nothing will happen until the flame failure device is up to temperature. Once it is the burner will automatically light 

One our new van I got over it having a gas hob and an electric oven :lol: much to Lyn's disgust

Eddie


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

eddievanbitz said:


> There is a knack which I dont have lol
> 
> Lyn easily lights it and I always struggle. You have to push the button in on the pilot setting use a long match or similar and hold it by the "igniter/flame failure device "whilst simultaneously keeping the button pressed in.
> 
> ...


Thanks Eddie - Ill will give it another go this evening with the "Lyn" technique


----------



## BIGrog (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi dcummin

I have had similar prob before and it required a new thermocouple you could light the flame but it would not stay on.

Best person to contact who is the best ARV repairer in my opinion is DAVE EVANS* Mob No 07968 429111 he will tell you over the phone what the prob is and if you live near Cannock Staffs he will fix it for you

I give him HIGHLY Recommended.

Roger*


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This is unlikely..... Have you ever seen it lit? Is the jet totally clogged?

I vote for Eddies idea.

Alan


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

eddievanbitz said:


> There is a knack which I dont have lol
> 
> Lyn easily lights it and I always struggle. You have to push the button in on the pilot setting use a long match or similar and hold it by the "igniter/flame failure device "whilst simultaneously keeping the button pressed in.
> 
> ...


if thats happening then it may be because the pilot light isnt burning properly as the design of those is also meant to combat CO problems, If you were in a room and the CO was getting high then the shape of the flame alters and actually "bends away from the theromocouple. i used to work for a factory that designed pilot light assemblies in france and went to the factory and saw them testing these. they would leave a pilot light assy burning in a room and recycle the air so that the CO built up. You could see through a glass screen that the flame altered shape as the CO built up and bent away from the thermocople therby shutting he gas off. So it might be an idea to have a look at yours in case.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks drcotts I did not know that and it's always good to learn new things.

Dave


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

rosalan said:


> This is unlikely..... Have you ever seen it lit? Is the jet totally clogged?
> 
> I vote for Eddies idea.
> 
> Alan


Hi yes - did light on day I bought - but with a salesmen there and so much to take in - prob did'nt spot the technique

I think Eddies nailed it - hope so anyway


----------

